# FS - 140 gal HAGEN with beautful custom black stand, fluval 405, x2 dual glo lights +



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

This sale is for a beautiful 140 gallon hagen fish tank with custom black stand!

Includes a fluval 405 filter, 2x dual glo light fixtures with (2 light strips in each, one for day one for night on timers. As well as imported black sand that is absolutley beautiful, 2x HOB aqua clear 500 filters, a couple heaters, many decorations, large siphon with probably 20 feet of hose, aqua clear 110 powerhead, a couple bubblers wth hoses and stones, nets, and cant forget about the Hagen Master Test Kit which costs $150 just for that!!! ++ MORE!

This tank is absolutely beautiful and unfortunately I cant get the pictures to work, so PM and i will send photos for you.

all filters come with media as well.

Moving July 1st, so unfortuantely I need to let everything go 

Price is $700.00 OBO (Feel free to make a reasonable offer)

Let me know if anyone is interested and we can talk.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

any pictures?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

send me the pictures and I will post them for you


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Dimensions? Should be 6 X 18 X 24 right?


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Pics sent to djamm and will forward same e-mail to you Brisch as soon as I get your e-mail address.


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

dimesnsions look to be 6x24x19


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

ie: 6x19x24 lol


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

manim3, text me your e-mail address and I will send you pics. That goes for anyone else interested. If you want pics, I NEED your e-mails


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

778-245-4285


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Pics have been sent to interested people. This beauty needs to be gone by Friday before I move! Thanks to everyone who has shown interest, you wont be dissapointed!

Lights, Master test kit, Black sand, & Fluval 405 = over $800 allready! Mint tank and stand are pretty much FREE! Cant go wrong with a deal like this folks.


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

could u please send me pics as well?


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump! Make an offer, I need this thing gone tomorrow!!!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump for final day before move! Don't want to have to load this thing up! Make me an offer!!!!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

$700 for everything!!!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump to the top, last day before move!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

accepting offers!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

okay guys! This is my final offer, I hate myslef for doing this but everything for $600. You must come today or tonight to take away!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't believe you haven't sold this, if I had the cash I would be on it like flies on S*** lol
this is a steal in my opinion especially being it's a Hagen tank. I sure hope you get atleast the $600 your asking. Good luck with the sale and free bump


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

pending.....


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

If its still up first noticed this post I'm druelling over the sand umm I can do 550 which is this weeks cheque lol umm number is 6043282608


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

*black sand*

Would you just.part with the black sand I'm sitting on a 140 and would really like to see some sexy sand in my tank


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Everything still available. You bastards made me move my two setups to my new home lol. What a nightmare that was! $650 firm for everything! Let me know, cheers.


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump to the top! I need to free up sme space


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

How do I get the pictures to work???? Smeone..anyone..


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

resize your pictures (using paint) and upload here as attachments, work for me


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

email me the pictures and I can host them for you

mr240sx at hotmail dot com


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Pictures sent! Thank you


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Still available and still waiting on those pics to be posted!


----------



## Djbassbinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Monday bump!!!!


----------



## tim-l. (Jun 3, 2011)

*140 gal*

hey wondering if everything is for sale still wondering if you would take 550
could you post some pics?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't believe that no one is taking this. This is a great deal and I wish that I could fit it into my condo. I hope that there are some people out there that are more appreciative of others. Seems as if some want too much of a great deal.


----------

